# 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?



## lude (21. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,


wie in der Überschrift zu lesen, habe ich einen 2m³ Teich mit einen guten Filter der den Teich glasklar macht! (Tiefe von 1,5 Meter)
In dem Teich möchte ich jetzt Fische  einsetzten! Ich möchte schon lange Koi, doch kann ich Kois darin halten und wenn ja, wie viele?
Im Zoofachgeschäft haben Sie gesagt ich kann 5 erwachsene Kois darin halten!
Aber ich finde das ist ein bisschen viel, oder?
Ich hätte so an 2-3 Kois gedacht!

( Wasserwerte habe ich schon gemessen und da passt alles! )


Viele Grüße
Ludwig


----------



## Christine (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Hallo Ludwig!

Sorry - aber in einem 2.000 Liter-Teich? Gar keine Koi!

Absolutes Mini-Mini-Minimum: für den 1. Fisch 5.000 Liter, für jeden weiteren jeweils 1.000 Liter dazu. Außerdem lieben die Tierchen Gesellschaft. Zwei wären also viel zu wenig. Besser vier bis fünf. Und dann bist Du ganz schnell bei 8000 bis 10.000 Liter.

Die richtigen Spezies sagen übrigens: Absolutes Minimum 10.000 Liter für Koi.

Bei einem 2.000-Liter-Teich solltest Du auf wesentlich kleinere Fische ausweichen, wenn überhaupt welche rein sollen.

PS: Und wechsle das Zoofachgeschäft - die wollen nur verkaufen. Von den Fischen haben sie keine Ahnung.


----------



## lude (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Ok, habe ich mir schon fast gedacht!
Dann kauf ich mir besser 5-6 Goldfische!



Danke für dieAntwort!


----------



## Christine (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Ja - guck mal unter __ Shubunkin, die sind auch hübsch bunt (sind auch Goldfische).


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Also 2000 Liter ist ein absolutes NoGo für Koi.

Sarasa sind auch sehr schön und sind Koi sehr Ähnlich


----------



## nico1985 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Hallo, 2.000Liter 1,5m Tief!!! Was ist das den für ein Loch??? Das ist doch dann noch nicht mal 1 Meter im Durchmesser!!!


----------



## ebo (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Naja.
Aber größer als die meisten Miniteiche hier.

Nur bitte keine Koi oder ähnlich anspruchsvolle Fische. Paar Goldis dürften kein Problem sein.


----------



## Susan (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ja - guck mal unter __ Shubunkin, die sind auch hübsch bunt (sind auch Goldfische).



Genau das habe ich auch gerade gedacht, wir haben auch 3 Shubunkin und die sehen einfach toll aus und sind genauso wie die Koi handzahm in kurzer Zeit geworden.
Ich glaube durch das Koifutter haben sie richtig an Farbe zugelegt.


----------



## robsig12 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Noch mal zurück auf die 1,5 m Tiefe. Wie breit ist der Teich? Wie kommst Du auf 2000 Liter Inhalt? 

Will jetzt nicht einreden, dass es reicht, aber dürften doch mehr Liter sein????


----------



## lude (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Hallo,

mein Vater hat das Wasser eingelassen (ich bin 19 ) und mit einem Literzähler 2.100 Liter gemessen, die durch den Schlauch liefen!
Vielleicht geht das Gerät nicht richtig?!
Ich kann mal ein Bild vom Teich einfügen!
Er hat eine Länge von 2,6m, eine Breite von 1,9m und eine Tiefe von 1,5m und *ganz* leicht schräge Wände!


----------



## hipsu (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Doch das sieht wirklich wie 2100L aus

Bevor du über Fische nachdenkst solltest du erstmal deinen Teich fertigbauen, also am Rand die Folie mit etwas bedecken damit sie dir die Sonne nicht kaputt macht (entweder Steinfolie oder Kunstrasen) und dann noch das wichtigste: Pflanzen! Ohne die funktioniert ein Teich nicht..............

PS: Wenn du Pflanzen einsetzt versuch die Teicherde abzumachen, denn Erde hat nix in einem Teich zu suchen, setzt die Pflanzen in Kies oder Sand


----------



## Haegar (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Mal kurz überschlagen(2,6*1,9*1,5) ... macht ca. 7,41qm.
Wenn ich auf dem Bild das richtig sehe, dann ist da auch noch ein leichtes Gefälle von rechts nach links zu sehen. Das würde ich erstmal ausgleichen, soll heissen auf der rechten Seite das Ufer etwas tiefer legen, so kommen noch ein paar Liter Volumen dazu.
Mit 7,5qm sieht es für eventuelle Koihaltung schon besser aus , als mit 2 qm, aber je grösser je besser.
Und ich würde die Wasseruhr mal überprüfen, oder war es ein Strömungsmesser???

Achim


----------



## lude (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

es war ne` Wasseruhr!


----------



## idefix--211 (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Die Wasseroberfläche spiegelt auf dem Bild zwar, aber ich meine, dass die tiefe Zone bei weitem nicht auf der gesamten Fläche ist, sondern nur ein Bereich in der Mitte.
Dann können die 2000 Liter schon gut stimmen.


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*



> Mit 7,5qm sieht es für eventuelle Koihaltung schon besser aus , als mit 2 qm, aber je grösser je besser.



@ Haegar: lies mal nochmal alles genau, vor allem wo Kubikmeter
und wo Quadratmeter steht. Für koihaltung ist dieser kleine Teich
total ungeeignet und es sieht gar nix besser aus.

Solche Aussagen sind derart unverantwortlich, da könnt ich...


----------



## Patrol-Lady (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

*Hi - also ich bin weiblich, uHu und restblond, aber als grober Überschlag käme ich schon auf über 5t Liter, oder ?? 
fragt Conny aus Mainz 05*


----------



## ebo (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> @ Haegar: lies mal nochmal alles genau, vor allem wo Kubikmeter
> und wo Quadratmeter steht. Für koihaltung ist dieser kleine Teich
> total ungeeignet und es sieht gar nix besser aus.
> 
> Solche Aussagen sind derart unverantwortlich, da könnt ich...



Sowas erinnert mich immer an die HB - Werbung: Wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen 

Aber wenn da jemand 2000 Liter gemessen hat wir das schon stimmen. Und das ist für die Koihaltung definitiv nix.


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Hallo Ihr,



Haegar schrieb:


> Mal kurz überschlagen(2,6*1,9*1,5) ... macht ca. 7,41qm.


 Ich weiß nicht, wer sich da überschlagen hat  aber da hast Du Dich irgendwie völlig verdaddelt.



Patrol-Lady schrieb:


> als grober Überschlag käme ich schon auf über 5t Liter, oder ??



Liebe Conny, selbst bei einem groben Überschlag käme ich nur auf ca. 3.700 Liter.( B x L x T : 2) Und auch das wäre für Koi völlig ungeeignet.

Aber warum versuchen alle, diesen Teich schön zu rechnen? 

Wollen wir Ludwigs Vater nicht einfach mal glauben, dass er mit einer Wasseruhr umgehen kann? So seid Ihr keine Hilfe!

Nehmt Euch ein Beispiel an Benny und zeigt ihm lieber, wie er mit dem Vorhandenen einen schönen Teich gestalten kann, an dem auch länger Freude hat! Das geht nämlich auch ohne Koi


----------



## Klaus-Hilden (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Hallo,
wenn die Maße stimmen, komme ich auf 7,41m3. Rechne noch etwas für die leicht schrägen Wände ab. Auf jeden Fall hat dein Teich mehr als 2200 Liter.

mfG
Klaus


----------



## Patrol-Lady (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

*Ach Leute - Blumenelschen hat doch eigentlich recht!! Auch mein Teichlein hat nur 1000 l und ist trotzdem mein Liebstes (nach meinem Männe natürlich) Lude, mach' Dir Deinen Teich recht hübsch mit vielen Pflanzen und  Schnecken, und nächstes Frühjahr setzt Du 5 kleine Goldis ein...*


----------



## hipsu (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

So Leute,

der Teich ist auf jedenfall zu klein für Kois, das steht schonmal fest!
Wenn ihr rechnet müsst ihr auch die Pflanzenzonen abziehen, die sind ja nur flach und nicht 1.5 Tief, und Quadratisch ist der Teichauch nicht! Aber egal jetzt

Wie gesagt mach erstmal den rand fertig und Pflanzen rein

Wenn das fertg ist dann kauf dir Fischlis................
was hältst du von diesen schicken Geschöpfen hier:

http://www.aqua4you.de/images/fische/0PEgkHpWb1rZ.jpg

Sie heißen "__ Shubunkin" , sehen aus wie Kois werden aber nicht ganz so groß, also das richtige für dich. kauf dir davon 4 oder 5 Stück dann hast auch Kois im teich


----------



## lude (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*

Hallo,

ich werde mir dann später mal Shubunkins kaufen!
Wie viele Goldfische (also Shubunkins) kann man denn in den Teich halten, dass es noch artgerecht ist?
Danke für eure hilfreichen Antworten!



Viele Grüße
Ludwig


----------



## Wilm (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: 2m³ Teich für Koi geeignet?*



lude schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde mir dann später mal Shubunkins kaufen! ...



Hallo Ludwig, 

das ist die absolut richtige Entscheidung. 
Wie schon viele vorher geschrieben haben, brauchen Koi Platz. Ich habe noch einen 8.000 Liter Teich mit 4 Koi, denen der Platz langsam auch ausgeht.
Macht keinen Spaß, wenn die Tiere wie Ölsardinen leben müssen.



lude schrieb:


> Wie viele Goldfische (also Shubunkins) kann man denn in den Teich halten,



Kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.
Ich würde mir nicht mehr als 4-5 Stück kaufen. Zum einen wachsen sie ja noch, zum anderen wird es nicht bei 4-5 Stück bleiben. Denn Fische vermehren sich  .

Zuerst mach Dich aber die Gestaltung des Teichs. Die Randbereiche müsst ihr machen, sonst brennt Euch die Sonne die Folie kaputt. Im nächsten Jahr, wenn die Pflanzen richtig anfangen zu wachsen, könnt Ihr dann auch die Fische als Dauermieter hineinlassen.

Grüße und viel Spaß mit dem Teich,

 Wilm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: m² oder m³ oder was ?*

Hallöchen 

Ich war mal so frei und habe die m² und m³ Beiträge hier her verschoben.

Nix für ungut


----------

